# Has anyone used McRuffy?



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I am looking into the McRuffy Language Arts Curriculum and was wondering if anyone has used it? I have seen a few online reviews and they all seem be positive. Please give any feedback you may have. Thanks!


----------

